# My first terrarium..



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I broke down my low tech 20g L tank and decided to use it for my terrarium. My hi tech planted tank is too green. I think I am getting bored with my planted tank. Heheheh...


DSC_3437 by vracing, on Flickr

African Violet...

DSC_3441 by vracing, on Flickr


The terrarium is less than a week old. I reused the dirt soil from my low tech tank and mixed in with some African Violet soil with peat moss. For the lighting, I am using a 2 cfl bulbs system (65k and 35k) and hanging above the tank. For the lib, I enclosed the top with a sheet of saran wrap. At the moment, I am dealing with mold issues. Is really not much I can do with it other than the mold should out grow itself. Planting to add some moss on the dirt surface later.


----------



## Witchlizzard (May 15, 2014)

That is really cool. Love all the different colors.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm... long term, the kalanchoe and African violet bay not thrive as they have different watering needs than the rest there. The kalanchoe is a succulent and the African violets want to go a lot dryer between watering than anything else in there. Do you have a drainage layer?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

CannaBrain said:


> Hmmm... long term, the kalanchoe and African violet bay not thrive as they have different watering needs than the rest there. The kalanchoe is a succulent and the African violets want to go a lot dryer between watering than anything else in there. Do you have a drainage layer?


Oh, the Kalanchoe??? Is a clipping I trimmed off from one of the house plants in the house. It wasn't doing that well and I thought I put it in the terrarium to see how it goes. 

Yeah, there is a drainage layer. The dirt isn't touching the bottom of the tank. The drainage layer consists of some 1" and bigger stones. I used a sheet of filter flossing to separate from the soil. At the open area, I would use it to soak up any extra water. I doubt I would see any significant amount of water. I added some activated carbon by the open area to clean up the air and odor inside. I also added a CPU fan inside the terrarium....


----------

